# We did CUT it!!!!!!!--------I'm going to cut my goat scurs...



## Mzyla (Apr 15, 2012)

My poor goat Molly has scurs grooving so fast, that before I knew it one of them is going into the eye!
I'm beating my self, why I didn't do something sooner!

Any way; I ordered online "OB SAW" - that should come around Tue-Wed.






Today, I built a Stanchion in a hurry to have something to immobilize her.
Watched some YouTube, how they cut horns on a cow (there wasn't any video with goats)
VIDEO I watched is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFJZTEFbGl4

Read Fiasco farm article on cutting scurs and several other postings.

*Is there anything else I should prepare? Any tips?*

Here is my Stanchion:
Thanks to my late husband that he thought me how to use power tools 

STAGE 1





STAGE2





STAGE3





STAGE4






And here is Molly:


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't advise on the cutting of scurs, but I can tell you that you are an amazing carpenter!  Your husband, would be so proud of you.  Good luck.


----------



## jessica_1285 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful work with the stand!!!
Good luck with you goat


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Apr 16, 2012)

Goats have a quick/blood supply in there horns. From what I have heard, cutting goat horns is a lot different then cutting cow horns. 

I agree about your capentry skills! You did an amazing job! Don't you just love power tools?!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for your compliments!
Carpentry is something I really enjoy doing!

I swear that in the future I would NEVER disbud the goat!
These scurs dilemma is really big among goat people.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 19, 2012)

We did it - we cut it!

*VIDEO: CUTTING GOAT SCURS*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B09g-ZMAN6A

We used OB Wires. Minutes before we started cutting, I gave her CD/T vaccination. That was my first time doing that and I poke my self with the needle and was bleeding a little....
This is why my son was asking in this Video; why are you bleeding? --LOL--

We wasn't sure what to expect, what will be inside of these scurs...Accordingly to other people stories, there is a lot of bleeding if you cut further then 1 inch.
I had basket with medical supplies ready, just in case of bleeding; Blood Stop Powder, Iodine, Bandages...Surprisingly, there wasn't one drop of blood! 
At first, we cut only about 1 inch and when we see no blood, we decided to do another cut little further - no blood either! What a relief that was!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Catahoula (Apr 19, 2012)

Great Job!! I hope my goats would not grow scurs and hope I would never have to deal with it either. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm glad to share 
I know that I was searching and searching for days before....
There was not much on a internet....
One Video with cow, where blood was pouring!

Whole day today I was trembling and shaking....expecting the worst...like gallon of blood!
Even drink glass of wine to add some courage _LOL_

I cannot describe what kind of weight is off my shoulders now!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 19, 2012)

Here - I made a pictures of the pieces we cut.
As you can see, first we cut the tip....then proceed further.
Now I'm thinking that perhaps we could cut them right close to her head?
Would it be possible that there is no nerve inside?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow good job. I can't answer your questions


----------



## hcppam (Apr 19, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 20, 2012)

You did a great job!  Very brave and it is very helpful for others that you took the time to take a video to share.  Hopefully it will make others less nervous in the future!


----------



## cindyg (Apr 20, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> You did a great job!  Very brave and it is very helpful for others that you took the time to take a video to share.  Hopefully it will make others less nervous in the future!


x2, good for you!


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2012)

Where are you from? You sound just like my mom, though better English than hers.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 10, 2012)

Can we see an after picture of her?


----------

